
Quokka Brew: The Caffeinated Jitterless Coffee - danielandrews43
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/quokka-brew-the-caffeinated-jitterless-coffee/x/24138023#/
======
bradknowles
It uses oat milk.

Those of you who are lactose intolerant and know about the extreme
constipation that can result, will be happy to know that oat milk can have the
opposite effect. Extremely opposite. You don’t want to know how I found out.

